# Urban carping



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Been wanting to do some of this urban carping I've been reading about I've seen pics of guys fishing these really big cement drainage ditches around houston but can't seem to figure out where to start? Seen plenty of post on white oak bayou and I've got a couple of neighborhood ponds I've spotted them in but fishing under a freeway with wide open cement slopes around ya seems pretty nice. Any tips tricks or pointer in the right place to start would be nice. Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Best advice is to simply go. Any fly outfit will work.

Though they can get big most will be 2-10# so anything from 5-8wt is fine. I like a 6wt but that's me. Got an older Orvis 6wt graphite with a medium action & older Medalist I use most often (see pic below) but I'm a 'gear head' so can been seen with a different kit each trip.

I've gravitated to 10# tippet as not to light and not to bulky. But keep vigilant for wind knots and cuts on tippets as the bank is oft steeply angled behind you making for different casting challenges. Seems the carps show up when your leader is at it's worst.

Pick your poison as far as flies, I like to start with wooly buggers as these also get some fine takes by bass, catfish and tilapia. Get some brown, green and chartruse spiders/hoppers/dryflies. These can be the medicine for grassies eating floating stuff.

Rains can make the creeks rise fast so be flexible. I look at these as close quick trips.

Point is don't get too tied up is the technical side just go chase 'em.

Pete A.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Check out the species on the fish in that picture???

Might not be a carp.

Looks like a GIANT golden shiner.


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Pete . And yeh I've got a 7 wt right now so should be alright, and have a good stockpile of flies for em waiting to be used. Just struggling finding this big cement ditches. The pond I've tried for them at is so overgrown w vegetation on the sides if you don't put the fly right on them u get snagged. Every day the mowers come the carp are literally halfway out of the water eating grass clippings, pretty cool to see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey Mike,
Thats a grass carp in that picture.

7wt is perfect for carp, as previously mentioned just go and explore. Thats the best way.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

BrandonFox said:


> Hey Mike,
> Thats a grass carp in that picture.
> 
> 7wt is perfect for carp, as previously mentioned just go and explore. Thats the best way.


OOPS . . . Yeh, that's right. Thought it might be a radioactive minnow.

Saw some huge grass carp (4ft +) in the canals around Miami.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I ride my bike all over Bray Bayou in the Hermann Park and Medical Center. When the bayou is low, you will see tons of carp. Good spots to fish under 288. CHL is recommended.


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

gigem87 said:


> I ride my bike all over Bray Bayou in the Hermann Park and Medical Center. When the bayou is low, you will see tons of carp. Good spots to fish under 288. CHL is recommended.


Thanks man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

*buffalo bayou*

What about buffalo bayou from hwy 6 east through Terry Hershey park? Has anybody chased carp with a fly rod in there?


----------

